# WCG February Game Giveaway Part III



## theonedub (Feb 26, 2013)

*
Winners have been selected and all prizes claimed!*

*For this week we have*: 






*
Deadlight (manofthem)
Nexuiz (Ion)
Torchlight II (me)
Full THQ Humble Bundle w/ all bonuses (me)
Sleeping Dogs (me)*​


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm in for Sleeping Dogs


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 26, 2013)

In for the sleeping doggies 

Thanks so much man!


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm in for Sleeping Dogs!


----------



## mauriek (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm in too..
hmm..hard choice since all of the game are quite good, can we have an option? Humble Bundle or Nexuiz for me.. 

Thank you for the opportunity..


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm not in for a game this round...

Just posting to say Thank You to you, manofthem, and Ion for the great job you guys are doing! 

Keep em crunching!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm not in for a game this round...
> 
> Just posting to say Thank You to you, monofthem, and Ion for the great job you guys are doing!
> 
> Keep em crunching!!!



^ THIS


----------



## okidna (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you for this amazing giveaway. 
theonedub, manofthem, and [Ion], you guys are the best! 

I'm in for Deadlight.


----------



## Bow (Feb 26, 2013)

You guys rock the giveaways.
Again sitting this one out.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 26, 2013)

norton said:


> i'm not in for a game this round...
> 
> Just posting to say thank you to you, manofthem, and ion for the great job you guys are doing!
> 
> Keep em crunching!!!



^ +1


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 27, 2013)

in for any of them


----------



## ZakkWylde (Feb 27, 2013)

I will sit this one out unless there is minimal interest (already won one). Keep crunching!


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 27, 2013)

Torchlight 2 for meh.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 28, 2013)

I'll sit this one out, not interested an any games as I already have Sleeping Dogs. Big thanks to [ion], manofthem, and theonedub who contributed to the prizes and thanks to theonedub for organizing the contest!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't believe I haven't seen this thread til just now :shadedshu

Good job Dub hosting the giveaway, a real honor IMO.  Not entering; I'm just posting to say hi and thanks to all those involved in the WCG Feb Challenge and the giveaways: theonedub, [Ion], Norton, and the many others


----------



## KrisC (Feb 28, 2013)

Count me in for the THQ bundle.


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm in for any of the games! I also want to say thanks to everyone who donated a game or help make this possible


----------



## Zebeon (Feb 28, 2013)

Going to sit this one out as well, But a BIG THANKS to everyone who donated games and made this possible!
Also, Keep on crunching!


----------



## blibba (Feb 28, 2013)

In for Torchlight 2


----------



## ArticFir3 (Mar 1, 2013)

Count me in for TorchLight II. Still trying to win


----------



## HBalazs.hu (Mar 1, 2013)

Sleeping Dogs


----------



## johnspack (Mar 1, 2013)

In for Deadlight.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 1, 2013)

In forTHQ bundle.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 2, 2013)

Closing this one for entries around 6PM PST Saturday night. Looks as though there is interest in every game, always a plus.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 3, 2013)

*Sleeping Dogs: *
*sabre23*, please PM me your Steam name and send an invite to me on Steam (same username) to claim your prize. 

*THQ Humble Bundle: *
*mauriek*, please PM me your valid email address to claim your prize. 

*Torchlight II:*
*Steve Kosh*, please PM me your Steam name and send an invite to me on Steam (same username) to claim your prize. 

*Deadlight:*
*okidna*- please contact manofthem for your prize. 

*Nexuiz:*
*emperorpiehead* 
One issue, it doesn't look as though he is crunching for our team?? Might be a configuration error. Going to give him a couple days to get back to our team before the alternate winner is selected.


Big thanks to all those who contributed and who have taken up the challenge to Crunch for Team TPU this month. There still looks to be a nice assortment of games to go out to those who are still waiting to taste a win along with the big hardware drawing. Keep your CPUs and GPUs pegged @ 100% and keep Crunching ​


----------



## blibba (Mar 3, 2013)

Nooooooo

Nevermind, I've no problem with crunching for free 

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## okidna (Mar 3, 2013)

Wohoo! I win!

Congratulations to all the winners! 

Thanks goes to theonedub, manofthem, and [Ion], you guys are the best


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners 

Thanks to theonedub and [Ion] and all crunchers 

Keep on crunching 



@okidna: give me a PM and I'll send your code straight away


----------



## Bow (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2013)

theonedub, thanks for handling this! 

Let's give emperorpiehead a bit longer--and I don't have the key with me anyways (stupid me left it at my dorm, so I won't have access to it for a week).  Oops


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> theonedub, thanks for handling this!
> 
> Let's give emperorpiehead a bit longer--and I don't have the key with me anyways (stupid me left it at my dorm, so I won't have access to it for a week).  Oops



You silly goose   but I agree, theonedub did a great job, as he always does.  He's a professional giveaway king! 

I think these giveaways add a lot to the challenges, a little motivation to those to keep up in the fight.


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Mar 3, 2013)

I am crunching, I may not be in the team where can i sign up? Also I'm on Ion's list


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2013)

Emperor_Piehead said:


> I am crunching, I may not be in the team where can i sign up? Also I'm on Ion's list



Go here, click "Join Team"


----------



## Emperor_Piehead (Mar 3, 2013)

And joined and Ion just pm when you get the key I don't mind waiting.


----------



## mauriek (Mar 3, 2013)

i got a few goosebumps when i saw my name as a winner 
a lot of thanks to theonedub, manofthem, and [Ion], wish you all a good fortune in the future..


----------



## sabre23 (Mar 3, 2013)

Holy shit (dota 2).... that was my first reaction seriously......

Feels like winning oscar. 

Thank You theonedub for this great giveaway.

Thank you Ion , Norton and manofthem to let me be part of this great team.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats to the game winners.... in my book you're all winners for contributing like you do! 

Thanks to theonedub for organizing another great giveaway! 

5 more days left in the challenge so CRUNCH ON!!! 

P.S> Keep on an eye out for our next giveaway.... coming soon


----------



## theonedub (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks as though all the games have been redeemed *EXCEPT Torchlight II*. Going to give it until tonight to get it redeemed or Norton can roll it over to the next one  

Thanks for making this round a smooth one guys


----------



## Steve Kosh (Mar 5, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Looks as though all the games have been redeemed *EXCEPT Torchlight II*. Going to give it until tonight to get it redeemed or Norton can roll it over to the next one
> 
> Thanks for making this round a smooth one guys



Derp derp derp. Didn't even realize I won. Haha. I'll PM right now.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 5, 2013)

And all done! 

Thanks again, everyone


----------



## adulaamin (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats to the winners and a big thanks to all who've given free stuff for this event!


----------

